# billing company



## coder1 (May 14, 2013)

Good Morning Coding world,

Do anyone know of billing company that is inexpensive for a small physician practice?


thanks in advance


----------



## nyyankees (May 14, 2013)

coder1 said:


> Good Morning Coding world,
> 
> Do anyone know of billing company that is inexpensive for a small physician practice?
> 
> ...



most take a % of the income you generate. Are you looking for something different?


----------



## coder1 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt response.  Yes we are aware of the % but the % billing companies asking for is to much for this practice. They are in the mindset of a large practice, which we are not.


----------



## ejknudtson@gmail.com (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello, 

I am the owner of a small billing company in St. Louis.  If you are in need of billing services for very small practices I think I can help you.  Please feel free to get in touch with me and we can discuss your current software as well as payment options as percentage based may be too much as you had stated before.

Thanks!

Eric Knudtson,CPC
Integrity Healthcare Solutions, LLC
ejknudtson@gmail.com


----------



## andresvelez@billnetsolutions.net (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello,

I am one of the owners of a Billing company called Billnet Solutions our website is www.BillnetSolutions.net its located in Miami. For Pricing we would need to know more information on your practice, if interested please shoot me a email at andresvelez@billnetsolutions.net. We can see how we can work out a pricing that can fit both of us.  

Thank you


----------

